# What happens when the brine turns the outside of the pork butt whitish/ grey?



## ctjmorgan (Oct 27, 2016)

I have been brining two pork butts, about 25 lbs for the past few days in a mixture of vinegar, water and salt.  I took them out today to change the brine to a fresh one and noticed that the outside is a whitish/grey.  Will this still taste ok when cooked?


----------



## mneeley490 (Oct 27, 2016)

It's probably just slightly "cooked" from the acid in the vinegar, like citrus juice does with ceviche. Should be fine.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 27, 2016)

mneeley490 said:


> It's probably just slightly "cooked" from the acid in the vinegar, like citrus juice does with ceviche. Should be fine.



Yeah, the vinegar is kind of cooking the exterior.  Are you going for a specific taste?   I haven't heard of vinegar in a brine before.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 27, 2016)

[quote name="CrankyBuzzard" url="/t/253533/]

Yeah, the vinegar is kind of cooking the exterior.  Are you going for a specific taste?   I haven't heard of vinegar in a brine before.[/quote]
That's what I thought too, sounds like a pickling brine...  Curious.


----------



## mneeley490 (Oct 27, 2016)

I sometimes brine a butt overnight in a plastic bag with rub and about 1 cup of apple cider vinegar before smoking the next day. But I've never gone longer than that.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 27, 2016)

Yes the vinegar is cooking the meat. What is your brine recipe and where did you find it? Why are you changing out the brine mixture for fresh?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 28, 2016)

Good answer Gents. There is a bit of cooking and the Myoglobin, Red Color, is breaking down/washing out...I have been adding 1C Apple Cider or Red Wine Vinegar to a Gallon of Water in a brine for over 25 years. Gives a bit of flavor and like marinating in Buttermilk or Yogurt, adds a touch or tenderizing...JJ


----------

